# 10 Most Beautiful Snakes on Earth (pics)



## News Bot (Sep 9, 2010)

Whether you hate them or love them, one thing cannot be denied, which is their beauty. 

*Published On:* 09-Sep-10 12:12 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## MisssssSyrine (Sep 9, 2010)

Jaffa snakes, pink and black. pretty


----------



## Niall (Sep 9, 2010)

Aus has better looking snakes then most on that list, good to see the GTP is the 1st haha.


----------



## snowsnake (Sep 9, 2010)

wheres the womas and black head?


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

snowsnake said:


> wheres the womas and black head?


 yeah and the jungles and colletts and inland tai and albino olive or albino darwin


----------



## snowsnake (Sep 9, 2010)

the rats arnt even that nice looking, and byron your right what about the colletts!


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with most, I would have to squeeze the Boelens Python in there and a couple of others I can think of.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

they are just to stubborn to admit our snakes are better


----------



## snowsnake (Sep 9, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> they are just to stubborn to admit our snakes are better



100% agreed


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2010)

Who are too stubborn ?


----------



## sara_sabian (Sep 9, 2010)

The sheildtail looks very pretty.


----------



## markw7575 (Sep 15, 2010)

i love the brazilian rainbow boa


----------

